# Fingolfin vs Morgoth



## feanor97 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi guys, i just finished this commission, i was really excited to do this art because 99% of the arts of this battle, Morgoth is always on focus, he's always that huge figure in front of the screen, and Fingolfin is a tiny thing compared to him, and almost every time hi is with his back turned to us, so for this piece i tried to change that a bit, giving more attention to Fingolfin and his imponent figure, i hope u like this art, all feedback is appreciated, i do digital art about 2 years now. If you want to see the image with a higher quality or see more of my work I will leave the link to my portfolio in the coments

It's feanor97 on artstation.


----------



## Halasían (Jul 15, 2020)

That's really good! Thanks for Sharing!
Welcome to Tolkien Forums!


----------



## feanor97 (Jul 15, 2020)

Halasían said:


> That's really good! Thanks for Sharing!
> Welcome to Tolkien Forums!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Spirit of Fire (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome, my mirror image! I especially like the rendering of Ringil!


----------



## feanor97 (Jul 15, 2020)

Spirit of Fire said:


> Welcome, my mirror image! I especially like the rendering of Ringil!


Thank you so much, i'm really glad that you liked!


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 16, 2020)

feanor97 said:


> Hi guys, i just finished this commission, i was really excited to do this art because 99% of the arts of this battle, Morgoth is always on focus, he's always that huge figure in front of the screen, and Fingolfin is a tiny thing compared to him, and almost every time hi is with his back turned to us, so for this piece i tried to change that a bit, giving more attention to Fingolfin and his imponent figure, i hope u like this art, all feedback is appreciated, i do digital art about 2 years now. If you want to see the image with a higher quality or see more of my work I will leave the link to my portfolio in the coments
> 
> It's feanor97 on artstation.


OMG, this really turns me on😈😈😈😈
Your talent is horribly astonishing lol


----------



## feanor97 (Jul 16, 2020)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> OMG, this really turns me on😈😈😈😈
> Your talent is horribly astonishing lol


I'm feeling very honored for being able to represent this amazing moment and to contribute with an art on this incredible universe of Lotr that we love so much!


----------

